# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة Turtle Odyssey كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة  Turtle Odyssey  كامله للتحميل


الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 5.2 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 

تحميل اجزاء اللعبه








rapidshare

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4


password : www.longtermloan.info
OR 
Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```

لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه وشرح كامل لها 

www.paymentmerchant.info

تقبلوا تحياتى

----------

